# What new TV shows are you watching?



## Violanthe (Oct 12, 2005)

What new tv shows have you watched this fall? Which ones have promise? Which did you try but didn't like? Which ones surprised you?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 12, 2005)

if we're talking US...I've been watching PrisonBreak on Fox. It's good, I like it. I've also watched _How I met your Mother_ once or twice...it's fluffy and not GREAT, but decent. A refuge of amusement. 

As far as old shows that I like: Stargate SG-1, CSI (only the original), Law and order (whenever I can), Without a Trace (when possible), and Football.


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 12, 2005)

I presently watch when I can: Lost, Law and Order(all), Firefly, Battlestar Galactica, Medium, Alias(losing interest), Football.


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't watch American television, though I will sit down for ten minutes before dinner if something mindless yet droll is on, like the Simpsons or Malcolm in the Middle. Every now and then I'll watch reruns of Blackadder or 2DTV, maybe throw in some Fawlty Towers for good measure or watch Panorama on the internet. Ho hum. TV vexes me.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't get a look in now him indoors has discovered Men & Motors' re-runs of The Sweeney, Miami Vice, The Professionals and (soon, I hear) the Mission Impossible series!

Add to that the childrens' favourites: endless re-runs of Tracy Beaker and The Simpsons (and the eternally irritating Basil Brush), and that about completes the evenings.


----------



## Violanthe (Oct 19, 2005)

I watch Alias because I have a group of friends who guilt me into watching it with them as a social event. I agree that it's lost punch. I don't know if I'd still be watching on my own.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm watching the new series: "Jericho" with Robert Lindsay playing the title role. It's set in London in 1958 - a time when the city was on the cusp of change, with immigration, a class structure struggling with change and the emerging mods and rockers teenculture. It's a two-hours per episode whodunnit (Jericho is a Scotland Yard DI), and the first episode last Sunday was a good start, showing the lead character to be deeply traumatised, having witnessed his father's murder as a child after unwittingly opening the door to his murderers. Each episode is discrete, so there's no built-up weekly plot to lose, which is good news for sporadic TV watchers like myself.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 19, 2005)

Violanthe said:


> What new tv shows have you watched this fall? Which ones have promise? Which did you try but didn't like? Which ones surprised you?



Lost; Numbers; Alias; Medium; The Inspector Lynley Mysteries; Without a Trace; NCIS; Smallville (when I remember); Law and Order (the original); Law and Order (the one with Vincent DiNofrio) — That's all I can think of at the moment. 

I also watch re-runs of NYPD Blue, Law and Order, Sherlock Holmes; Hetty Wainthroppe; Star Trek Deep Space Nine; Star Trek TNG and Hawaii 5-0. I'll leave it to one and all to decide what there is about these shows that my wife and I enjoy. We also like a lot of movies, especially the ones in HD!  

However it rained so incredibly hard here the other day that it came in through the AC shell and shorted out the TV! I just hope our warranty covers it! 

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 20, 2005)

My goodness, how could I?  I forgot to say Numbers and DS9!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 20, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> ...it rained so incredibly hard here the other day that it came in through the AC shell and shorted out the TV! I just hope our warranty covers it!
> 
> Barley



*We're saved!* The repair guy from Sony came out today. He asked me to plug in the set and turn it on, AND EVERYTHING WORKED!!!!!!!   

Apparently once the rainwater evaporated (which took a few days), the circuits were all re-established properly. They weren't permanently fried after all, as was my great concern! (My surmise: the circuits involved used so little juice that the temporary shorts caused by the water weren't enough to damage them. But who knows, at any rate _the gods have smiled upon this poor wretch..._  )

Barley


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 20, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> *We're saved!* The repair guy from Sony came out today. He asked me to plug in the set and turn it on, AND EVERYTHING WORKED!!!!!!!
> 
> Apparently once the rainwater evaporated (which took a few days), the circuits were all re-established properly. They weren't permanently fried after all, as was my great concern! (My surmise: the circuits involved used so little juice that the temporary shorts caused by the water weren't enough to damage them. But who knows, at any rate _the gods have smiled upon this poor wretch..._  )
> 
> Barley


Huzzah! Just in time for Wilma!


----------



## Elbereth (Nov 20, 2005)

Left over from last seasons: Smallville, Lost, and 24 (when it comes out in the January), The Real World & Real World/Road Rules Challenge(a guilty pleasure I can't help watching regardless of how meaningless and ridiculous it has become)

New to my TV line up: Invasion, Prison Break, and House 

I also occasionally watch CSI Miami, and new series on the Discovery channel called Survivorman, which is actually really cool.


----------



## Halasían (Jan 13, 2006)

It seems I watch the less popular ones as they always seem to get cancelled.

I watched most of *Over There* but I don't know if FX will bring it back for a second season. 
I watched the new *Kojak* on USA but it only did one season.
As for the new crop of major network shows, I watch *Numbers* if I can stay awake that long. Also, *Ghost Whisperer* is usually on Fridays, but I watch *Stargate Atlantis*and *Battlestar*.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, I don't watch TV shows on TV anymore--I was forever missing episodes because I would forget it was time for the show, but now I can watch TV shows on DVD at my leisure and life is good. So new to me this year--I finally got to see all of _Firefly_, and I'm working my way through _Angel_. OMGIcan'tbelieveIwentsolongwithoutthem. I offered to have Joss Whedon's baby, but took it back after certain events in the first season of Angel. And then there was _Serenity_, which I'm still not ready to talk about.

...Other than that, I still watch Who Wants to be a Millionaire pretty regularly, if I'm around a TV (don't have one in my dorm room, and girls with boyfriends hog the lobby all the time). I was better at the questions on British Millionaire than I am at the American ones. I watch Law & Order with the original cast, when it's on. When I'm around a TV with cable and can watch late at night I like to watch Samurai Champloo, Inuyasha, Robot Chicken, and Family Guy on CartoonNetwork. If I have nothing better to do I watch all the different varieties of home makeover/interior decorating shows. And Wife Swap. I find the behavorial aspect of Wife Swap fascinating.


----------



## Violanthe (Jan 19, 2006)

Firefly and Angel...

I presume you've seen Buffy, then?


----------



## Gandalf White (Jan 19, 2006)

I watch Lost religiously. 

I watch Smallville whenever my mother isn't around to yell at me. (which isn't often)

I watch 24, but only when the season is out on DVD...my impatience doesn't lend itself to the cliff-hangers.

I watch Family Guy whenever possible.

I watch South Park, also whenever possible. 

Finally, there is the Daily Show and the Colbert Report.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 19, 2006)

Violanthe said:


> Firefly and Angel...
> 
> I presume you've seen Buffy, then?


 
Actually, no--I never got on the Buffy bandwagon, though a lot of my friends did. I saw one episode (half of it, really) a long time ago and thought it was lame and the demon in it was whimpy (and I still don't like that the Buffy-verse demons and vampires aren't based in real mythology and folklore, I think it makes it very two-dimensional), and never watched anymore. I've still only seen a handful of episodes from the third season, and it's not as bad as I thought it was, but I'm still much more interested in Angel. It might have something to do with the high school setting from the first several seasons of Buffy--I'm not hugely interested in anything set in a high school. I hated high school, and I was homeschooled anyway, so


----------



## Violanthe (Jan 24, 2006)

It took me years to get into Buffy. I had seen selected episodes, and thought they seemed pretty two dimensional: Demon causes trouble, characters assemble to fight it, characters defeat demon.

But I was surprised when I watched it a few seasons all the way though, I had a completely different perspective. It's actually a very subtly nuanced character-based show, and it takes watching through the seasons end-to-end to see that. The demons are really secondary to the inter-character conflicts.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah--someday I'll go back and watch all of Buffy. When I run out of Angel  

I've gotten over the lameness of the demons and vampires, but it did remind me of just how cool and unique _Hellboy_ really is (the comics, not the film, though I liked the film), because all of the scenarios (even when they're all essentially Monster Crisis, Despatch Heroes, Monster vs. Hero Fight, Heroes Win) are based in genuine (and sometimes really obscure) folklore. And I just love me some obscure folklore. (I also love parenthetical statements.)


----------



## Violanthe (Jan 25, 2006)

You'll find if you watch Buffy all the way through that sometimes the made up folklore is actually a parody of real folklore.

Speaking of obscure folklore, have you read much East European folklore?


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 26, 2006)

I wouldn't say 'much', though I've read some, and heard of a good bit more in passing. I've never really made a study of any particular folklore (though I read a whole lot of Norse mythology when I was 10), I just pick up bits and pieces. I'm really interested in universal themes in folklore, as well as specific imagry (like the hanged man)--I'm an English major, so I'm hoping to get a chance to study it all at some point.


----------



## Violanthe (Jan 31, 2006)

We have quite a few classes on folklore here at my university. But they are often not in the English department, but rather at the other language & lit departments like Russian or German. 

I'm studying Polish folk belief myself.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 31, 2006)

I wish my university had interesting courses like that--we have one course on 'Modern Fantasy', but it's only offered every two years, and another on CS Lewis. I guess this is what I get for going to a small, private, Baptist university  I nearly went to a school in Virginia where they offered a major in folklore, but I don't know what I would have done with it. I'm pinning my hopes on graduate school, though; ideally I'd like to get my graduate degree somewhere in England, but that would require more money than I have now--a lot more.


----------



## Turin (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't really get a chance to watch much tv but when I do, I enjoy watching the show Supernatural on the WB. I like it is very raw and scary, and they're not afraid to show it on tv.


----------

